# Injecting a Western Hognose



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi, my hognose has a mild RI and I have been given antibiotics to inject every day for the next two weeks. I was given a demonstration by the vet but that was while I was holding him. Does anyone have any tips for how best to hold him so that he keeps still when I'm doing it on my own? I'm confident about doing the actual injection, but i'm a bit worried about him wriggling about. He's only a yearling so still quite small (88g)


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dandridge said:


> Hi, my hognose has a mild RI and I have been given antibiotics to inject every day for the next two weeks. I was given a demonstration by the vet but that was while I was holding him. Does anyone have any tips for how best to hold him so that he keeps still when I'm doing it on my own? I'm confident about doing the actual injection, but i'm a bit worried about him wriggling about. He's only a yearling so still quite small (88g)


Can't really offer any advice other than try and find someone to assist you. My only experience of administering an injection was to a 8+ boa, and most of the time he was asleep. It was also easier as there was more muscle so precision wasn't such an issue as it will be with a smaller wriggly snake... I was instructed to administer the injection every 72hrs, ie every other day rather than daily, but I guess it's down to the actual medication prescribed


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Malc said:


> Can't really offer any advice other than try and find someone to assist you. My only experience of administering an injection was to a 8+ boa, and most of the time he was asleep. It was also easier as there was more muscle so precision wasn't such an issue as it will be with a smaller wriggly snake... I was instructed to administer the injection every 72hrs, ie every other day rather than daily, but I guess it's down to the actual medication prescribed


Cheers Malc. The only option that I have is my mum and she'll have to do the injection because she doesn't really like snakes. I was reading that covering his head might be a good idea so I may give that a go. 

The every day treatment is because whoever was meant to do the orders didn't include the 72 hour one and they had none left. Luckily the infection is only mild with not much mucus so hopefully will clear up once he's had the full course of medication


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

when i was doing it this spring (albeit on a grown rat snake so a bit more to work with) i found it best to put him flat on the ground and let him settle a moment. then i took a grip with my whole hand where i needed to inject him with my fingers spread as far as i could and gave the injection either between my fingers or between the tips of my fingers and my palm, and halfway across my hand. that way even if he started shifting around i could keep that area under control. i would certainly advise some help if your not feeling too confident, i wasnt either but once you have a your process worked out its a lot quicker and easier. i had my mum on hand to brace him but for a couple of them i didnt need her in the end. 
i would guess that for a smaller snake, provided your mum is ok with how to do the injection, you could take a grip with both hands and leave a space between them for the injection. i'm guessing a hognose at that age would have the majority of its body in your hands then.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

spigotbush said:


> when i was doing it this spring (albeit on a grown rat snake so a bit more to work with) i found it best to put him flat on the ground and let him settle a moment. then i took a grip with my whole hand where i needed to inject him with my fingers spread as far as i could and gave the injection either between my fingers or between the tips of my fingers and my palm, and halfway across my hand. that way even if he started shifting around i could keep that area under control. i would certainly advise some help if your not feeling too confident, i wasnt either but once you have a your process worked out its a lot quicker and easier. i had my mum on hand to brace him but for a couple of them i didnt need her in the end.
> i would guess that for a smaller snake, provided your mum is ok with how to do the injection, you could take a grip with both hands and leave a space between them for the injection. i'm guessing a hognose at that age would have the majority of its body in your hands then.


Actually, that sounds like what I was picturing in my mind when I was giving it some thought, thanks. He was really well behaved today and only went a bit mad when she removed the needle so hopefully he'll be the same for the others


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Dandridge said:


> Actually, that sounds like what I was picturing in my mind when I was giving it some thought, thanks. He was really well behaved today and only went a bit mad when she removed the needle so hopefully he'll be the same for the others


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks for all your suggestions. Did the first injection this morning and the thought of it was far worse than the execution. In the end, I just let him lie over my hand and lightly held the back of his neck with my thumb to keep him in place. It was a lot easier than I was expecting and I'm hoping that things continue that way


----------

